# Tomatoes are doing well



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

So far so good with the plants I started from seed. They survived the transplant.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> So far so good with the plants I started from seed. They survived the transplant.
> 
> View attachment 104048


What variety did you choose, Deb?


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

They are grape and cherry tomatoes I got from the store and saved the seeds.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> They are grape and cherry tomatoes I got from the store and saved the seeds.


Oh, yummy! Cherry tomatoes have been a favourite of mine since childhood! So tasty and ideal for salads!


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

When I make a salad to bring to a pot-luck, I still slice them - 3 or 4 slices depending on the tomato's size. I think it's easier for people to eat. I have a horrible vision of someone choking on a whole tomato. Also you don't have to chase a whole round tomatio around the plate trying to stab it with a fork.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> When I make a salad to bring to a pot-luck, I still slice them - 3 or 4 slices depending on the tomato's size. I think it's easier for people to eat. I have a horrible vision of someone choking on a whole tomato. Also you don't have to chase a whole round tomatio around the plate trying to stab it with a fork.


Excellent idea!

I make a salad using cherry tomatoes, which I half, then add a little seasoning salt and fresh cracked black pepper to, cubed Asiago cheese, flaked oregano, and serve with a raspberry vinaigrette dressing. So good!


----------



## squatting dog (May 11, 2020)

My tomato's ( better boy and Roma ) are finally perking up. I don't think they wanted to be outside yet.   They don't really like an excess of rain. The onions, and garlic on the other hand love all the rain we've had.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> They are grape and cherry tomatoes I got from the store and saved the seeds.


It will be interesting to see if the second-generation plants from the saved seed produce tomatoes that are true to the original variety that you purchased in the store.

If the original tomatoes that you purchased were from hybrid plants the second-generation plants may revert back to one of the plants that were mixed/bred to create the hybrids.

Whatever you get, try to save a few seeds from this year's tomatoes and see what the third generation produces, then the fourth, etc...


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

Wish we had rain.  I like cherry tomatoes, but don't like grape.


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

The peppers don't seem to have changed much since last month.


----------



## MeAgain (May 16, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> My tomato's ( better boy and Roma ) are finally perking up. I don't think they wanted to be outside yet.   They don't really like an excess of rain. The onions, and garlic on the other hand love all the rain we've had.
> 
> View attachment 104055View attachment 104056View attachment 104057



Good choices.I also like Beef Steak and Red Wine.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> The peppers don't seem to have changed much since last month.
> 
> View attachment 104345


Peppers grow slowly. That’s a typical growth spurt.


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2020)

I've got to make a decision soon. The tomatoes have pretty much outgrown the tubs. I can't decide where to put them outdoors. No part of my property gets much sun due to thick numerous maple trees and surrounding buildings. The peppers continue to grow slowly.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Roma



Used to love growing those type of tomatoes.  Love the texture too.  Do you make sauce with them?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> The peppers don't seem to have changed much since last month.



I remember them being very slow starting plants...
but they love the hot weather, and will speed up, sometime soon, I am sure.  They look healthy, Deb!


----------



## gennie (Jun 13, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It will be interesting to see if the second-generation plants from the saved seed produce tomatoes that are true to the original variety that you purchased in the store.
> 
> If the original tomatoes that you purchased were from hybrid plants the second-generation plants may revert back to one of the plants that were mixed/bred to create the hybrids.
> 
> Whatever you get, try to save a few seeds from this year's tomatoes and see what the third generation produces, then the fourth, etc...



I have 3rd generation cherry tomatoes that are producing well.  The original plant was marked "hybrid" and was bought last August.  It was a mature plant then with fruit already set.  They are growing in pots and seem very happy but need daily watering.  I don't see any difference in fruit from original plant.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 13, 2020)

Because of the severe rainy spring we had, my tomato's are running behind where they were last year. They are however finally showing tiny maters.  
On the other hand, because of the excess rain, the white onions are going crazy, as is the garlic and even some potato's that I threw in just to see if they'd grow.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Used to love growing those type of tomatoes.  Love the texture too.  Do you make sauce with them?



Yes, Roma's make the best sauce.


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Used to love growing those type of tomatoes.  Love the texture too.  Do you make sauce with them?



Fresh tomatoes I eat fresh - mainly in salalds. If I need sauce, I buy canned crushed tomatoes and make it from them.


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2020)

The soil on my property is difficult to dig (at least for me). Full of roots, then dig down 3 inches and hit hardpan.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've got to make a decision soon.



Gee, I don't know what to suggest.  They both need as many daily hours of sun as you can give them.


----------



## gennie (Jun 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> The soild on my property is difficult to dig (at least for me). Full of roots, then dig down 3 inches and hit hardpan.


I like using grow bags, the 3 gal size.  It holds enough soil for a decent sized plant but with the handles, is easy to move.  They are cheap and come in many sizes.  

https://www.amazon.com/Gardzen-10-P...eywords=GROW+BAGS+3+gal&qid=1592100975&sr=8-2


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

debodun...don't want to be a know-all, but when you move your young tomato plants to their new home, make sure you plant them deeply, up to the first leaves. This will help them to form strong stems, which can support the weight of the tomatoes.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've got to make a decision soon. The tomatoes have pretty much outgrown the tubs. I can't decide where to put them outdoors. No part of my property gets much sun due to thick numerous maple trees and surrounding buildings. The peppers continue to grow slowly.
> 
> View attachment 109500View attachment 109501


Tomatoes need lots of sun, so just check how we travel by the sun during the day.  Use a compass if you aren't able to figure it out.  I learned to do this in scouts, so now I don't need a compass anymore.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> The soild on my property is difficult to dig (at least for me). Full of roots, then dig down 3 inches and hit hardpan.


You probably have so many roots due to the trees and underground vine growth.  Rent a hand tiller from  a garden center and till it which will break up those roots.


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2020)

I went out last evening and dug up a patch along south side of the front porch. Slow going because of roots (BTW - I found the original root of that Wisteria that took over that side of the house last summer).There's a topsoil company that leaves huge plastic bags of their product here and there around the area. There's one about a mile from my house. I went over at sunup this morning with a big galvanized tub and two pails and filled them thinking I could build up a mound of dirt I wouldn't have to dig. When I dumped them out on the area I planned to put the tomatoes, it didn't even cover a third of the area to hardly an inch deep! I'd have to make 10 trips and lug a lot of dirt to cover theat area to a few inches.  There's only so much an old lady can lug at a time. I'll need some for the potatoes soon, too. The right photo was taken from the porch looking down.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> You probably have so many roots due to the trees and underground vine growth. Rent a hand tiller from a garden center and till it which will break up those roots.



That's a good idea, but I would probably opt for some sort of above ground planter,
such as that growing bag, suggested in one of the earlier posts,
 or a large bucket or pot or barrel half, anything with drain holes.

Pepper plants, and even tomato plants, can grow and produce, potted outdoors, in containers.

Getting them to a location with the most sunlight possible, is the other goal, and a significant challenge for your situation, Deb.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Wow,  @debodun

OOps!   I had not seen your updating post, here,
telling  all that you did since your last previous post!

I will take time to read it.


----------



## gennie (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> debodun...don't want to be a know-all, but when you move your young tomato plants to their new home, make sure you plant them deeply, up to the first leaves. This will help them to form strong stems, which can support the weight of the tomatoes.


Yes, I deliberately let my seedlings get long and leggy and then was able to plant them deep.  The last went in soil about a foot deep.  They matured into tough sturdy plants.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 15, 2020)

Would love to have some home grown tomatoes!  Living in a condo does not give you any room to plant tomatoes!


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

I went over again this morning to get another load of black garden soil from the roadside bag. This is what one looks like:

As I looked at the galvanized tubs, the though occurred to me that I could plant the tomatoes right in the tubs instead of trying to haul 240 cubic feet of dirt.


----------



## gennie (Jun 15, 2020)

Why not?  Do they have drainage holes?


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

There are holes in them from wear & tear. I found out the hard way when I tried to fill one once.


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

Can tomatoe plants be wintered over indoors?


----------



## gennie (Jun 15, 2020)

Inside?  I doubt it.   I live in AG zone 9b South Central Fl and we don't get frost.  Seedlings are available and can go in ground year round. 

Last August I bought a mature cherry tomato plant about 2 ft. tall and full of green fruit.  It produced well but I didn't water enough and lost the mother plant but it had volunteer seedlings that grew and produced.  I'm getting tomatoes from a third generation plant now.  I'm also harvesting now from a plant I grew from a supermarket tomato seed.   

I've also been harvesting several varieties of peppers as well as cucumbers.  All grown in pots or bags at my doorstep.


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2020)

Progress report - That the tomatoes still look healthy is a testament to their durability and not to any gardening skill. And yes, we have a blossom! The peppers are alive, but not much progress in the growth department.


----------



## gennie (Jun 22, 2020)

All look great.


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Finally! After waiting this long, I feel like I should give out cigars.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> Finally! After waiting this long, I feel like I should give out cigars.



Yes!  
We all helped to raise them,  

....didn't we?


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Green tomatoe pie, anyone?


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

Tomatoes, peas, potatoes  doing well. Greenhouse blew down last year so used the area. Miniature pear and apple  tree. 
Not as good as the greenhouse for tomatoes but after the strong winds last year not prepared to risk putting up another green house.  ☺


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Something is after my potatoes that are in the ground. I have about half of what I started with.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> Something is after my potatoes that are in the ground. I have about half of what I started with.


Not really much of a gardener debodun, just chance my luck and hope for the best. There is something called a potato weavel, looked in my book slugs, snails, potato cyst  eelworms are all pests  I know if I don't cover the potatoes when they are showing they are bitten into from slugs and/or snails. My problem was the broad beans this year. The leaves were decimated, nothing left on them and the slugs/ snails had eaten into most of the beans and the french beans..... well just 'nil poi' ☺


----------



## Judycat (Jul 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> Something is after my potatoes that are in the ground. I have about half of what I started with.


Do you see any yellow and black striped beetles crawling around.


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

I didn't notice bugs, but some of the leaves have small holes in them. If I had to put money on it, I'd say a chipmunk or rabbit. A little bug couldn't make a whole stem disappear overnight. The fruit in the photo looks more like green grapes than tomatoes.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Moles?  Voles?  Groundhogs?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 25, 2020)

Finally, after running at least a month and a half late, (tons of excess rain) my tomato's are producing.   Everyday, I'm hauling in a boatload of them and wife's in the canning business. Here's yesterdays haul.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 25, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Finally, after running at least a month and a half late, (tons of excess rain) my tomato's are producing.   Everyday, I'm hauling in a boatload of them and wife's in the canning business. Here's yesterdays haul.
> 
> View attachment 115040


That's brilliant Squatting Dog. I've got a few green ones still on the plants and lots of rain here at the moment. But your hoard looks fantastic.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Tomatoes, peas, potatoes  doing well. Greenhouse blew down last year so used the area. Miniature pear and apple  tree.
> Not as good as the greenhouse for tomatoes but after the strong winds last year not prepared to risk putting up another green house.  ☺


Love your tidy gardens


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)

Peppers are still okay, but no flowers yet. Tomatoes have taken a turn for the worse - leaves yellowing and they look wilted.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 10, 2020)

I've different gardening plans over the years.... I now have three raised bed and a long, 80-strip at the end of the lot where I can plants.   I currently have 18 tomato plants, zucchini, and green beans in the raised beds.... with pumpkins and squash in the long strip where I can, hopefully, control the vines to some extent.   Got several pumpkins and squash coming on.... fixed some butternut squash soup last week.   My sister donates her excess to my cause.   I have canned 42 quarts of green beans, 21 pints of salsa, 21 pints of pasta sauce, 12 pints of pickles, 20 half-pints of jelly.... add in some canned meat (chicken and beef).... and some soup base and canned tomatoes and juice,   and it has been a productive summer.   Used 12 dozen canning lids.... getting ready to dry can and dehydrate now.....

You can get a productive supply of tomatoes and peppers from pots.... feed the tomatoes an egg shell diet along with some Epson salts to make them sweet.... and buy indeterminant plants.... and you can get produce until the weather freezes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 10, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> I've different gardening plans over the years.... I now have three raised bed and a long, 80-strip at the end of the lot where I can plants.   I currently have 18 tomato plants, zucchini, and green beans in the raised beds.... with pumpkins and squash in the long strip where I can, hopefully, control the vines to some extent.   Got several pumpkins and squash coming on.... fixed some butternut squash soup last week.   My sister donates her excess to my cause.   I have canned 42 quarts of green beans, 21 pints of salsa, 21 pints of pasta sauce, 12 pints of pickles, 20 half-pints of jelly.... add in some canned meat (chicken and beef).... and some soup base and canned tomatoes and juice,   and it has been a productive summer.   Used 12 dozen canning lids.... getting ready to dry can and dehydrate now.....
> 
> You can get a productive supply of tomatoes and peppers from pots.... feed the tomatoes an egg shell diet along with some Epson salts to make them sweet.... and buy indeterminant plants.... and you can get produce until the weather freezes.


I have 3 straight neck yellow and 3 zucchini, I may have to start paying people to take them.  I ripped out my tomato plant that was not producing.  Says in the Bible some thing about if your eye offends you pluck it out.  Well, that tomato less tomato offended me so I plucked it out.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Excellent idea!
> 
> I make a salad using cherry tomatoes, which I half, then add a little seasoning salt and fresh cracked black pepper to, cubed Asiago cheese, flaked oregano, and serve with a raspberry vinaigrette dressing. So good!


I am drooling!!!


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

I have some fruit. Some of it even ripe.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have some fruit. Some of it even ripe.
> 
> View attachment 119854View attachment 119855View attachment 119856


Very few of my tomatoes ripened this year-so odd.  I have now taken out the garden, with temperatures dropping to 48 at night (over 85 durning the day) things are starting to die including annual flowers.  I also have enlarged the veggie garden for next year.


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2020)

These are ones from the plants on the front porch. Looks like two different types.


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

I am going to have to make another decision regarding the tomatoes since a hard freeze is predicted Friday night - bring them indoors as is, cut them back and bring indoors, take cuttings to root for next year or just let them freeze. I would have to struggle to find a good spot to bring them inside - the good spots are already taken by my established house plants. Sunny spots are at a premium in winter here. There still have a few straggler tomatoes on the vines. I feel sad in a way after raising them from seed and all the haphazard care I lavished on them over the summer.


----------

